

New Tools and Runtimes for Any Platform or Device - chriskinsman
http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2015/04/29/new-services-for-intelligent-apps-tools-and-runtimes-for-any-platform-every-device/

======
golightlys
This is a great day to be a developer. We can create solutions on the platform
of our choice without worrying about the compatibility of our dev tools.

